# Elecsol 100 Carbon fibre deep cycle battery



## Motorhomersimpson

I have done a search, very, very, little that I can see about this battery.

I have read all about batteries on the site, that took a while.

I know these batteries are not cheap, but I have read a lot about them on their web site, 
http://www.elecsol.com/html/products.html they seem to be a lot better than the norm, imho.

My current batt has given up, died on me the first wild camp I did, heating would not work as a result, 
dealer is replacing it free of charge, will keep this as a spare, if I decide to go for the Elecsol.

Your opinions are welcome as always, good or bad.

Homer….Rob


----------



## 88724

Hi Rob

These batteries cope with abuse better than any other type
They will charge very well at alternator type voltages.
They will charge pretty well on a zig.
They can be discharged to a greater degree without damage.
They are expensive.

If you use a good 3-4 stage charger a standard lead acid battery is the batter battery, under normal motorhome usage (ie absed batteries) these will last longer (in years) than a standard lead acid.

Buying a decent charger and a normal lead acid will cost less and I Believe last longer (years) also the charger will be there for other batteries.

IMHO its better to have a decent lead acid and charge properly.

George


----------



## Don_Madge

Rob,

I had two 100amp Elecsol batteries on my Laika and we had no problems in three years. I can't get technical but I had no problems at all. I kept them topped up with a 60 Watt Solar Panel when not on the move.

That's the good news. The bad news is that Elecsol after sales service is appalling. They just don't want to know if you have a problem. Our local Caravan Spares dealer stopped selling Elecsol because they insisted that customers returned the battery direct to Elecsol and not to the dealer.

We bought ours at one of the shows(York) and they were at discounted price. 

There was a thread on the Motorhome List about the bad after sales service, I try and look it out for you.

Don


----------



## 88781

Rob,...

It helps to have a basic understanding of the principles at work when answering this question. A battery is an array of lead plates immersed in an electrolyte; sulphuric acid. For a given amount of space, we can have a large number of thin plates, a small number of thick plates or various combinations in between. The battery electrochemistry takes place on the surface of the plates. These reactions are limited in the rate at which they can take place, so it follows that the greater the available plate surface area, the greater the sum total of chemical conversion. This equates to the available current, hence a higher plate area will provide a higher maximum battery current. During discharge, plate material is transported in solution between the plates, with the process being reversed on re-charge. So the length of time for which discharge can be maintained depends on the total volume of available plate material.

So, to summarise, the ability of a battery to deliver high current is determined by its plate area, and the time for which discharge can be sustained, by its total plate volume. A starter battery intended for engine cranking is designed to give the highest possible current for a short time in the smallest possible volume at the lowest possible cost; so uses a large number of thin plates. The available capacity is rarely used, as the engine usually starts within 2 or 3 seconds, (Hopefully) :roll:. The problem with thin plates if the full capacity is repeatedly used, is that the material transported during charge and discharge does not re-deposit in exactly the same physical form each time, leading to degeneration of the battery. Starting an engine uses less than 1% of the actual amp-hour capacity, so the plate degeneration mechanism is not relevant, but if the same battery is used for a different purpose, i.e leisure usage,. it can be very quickly worn out; just 50 full charge discharge cycles would not be unusual for such a battery. A cyclic or 'leisure' battery has a different internal construction where the design is optimised to maintain plate structure when cycled, which generally means thicker material. This results in a lower surface area (for a given size) hence a lower charge/discharge current capability. Cyclic batteries deliver from around 250 up to several thousand charge-discharge cycles before wearing out, but cost more because they contain more lead.

Summarising: For starting vehicles we need thin plates to give maximum current in as small a volume as possible. But thin plates do not allow many cycles.

For lots of cycles we need thick plates but we cannot get the current out (typically this is the leisure battery).

The key is to select the right type for any given application. The right battery may be more expensive, but it will last longer, turning out to be cheaper in the long run.

Rules of thumb are as follows:

Light continuous loads being cycled consider a "leisure battery" 
For starting duty only consider a "Starting Lighting and Ignition" (SLI) battery 
For starting duty and deep discharging on one battery consider a "deep discharge" type 
For repeated high current cycling consider a "cyclic battery" such as GEL, loads cheaper than carbon! :wink: 

As George says a good charger is a must, it pays in the long run to put more in than you take out!

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge

Rob,

Have a look at http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/motorhome-list/messages

Follow the thred from message number 51061

Don


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thanks guys

I have read an awful lot about batteries lately, thanks to the site.

I just came across this battery by accident whilst searching the web.

For my use, which is mostly hook-up, I think I’ll stick with the normal batt, 
as it’s being replaced free of charge anyway, just get myself a decent charger, thanks George, it makes sense.

Added to this, the fact as mentioned by Don, the after sales are poor, thanks Don.

Dave,
Have you been eating an encyclopaedia or something, only kidding mate, I read it all, and it was clear enough.

Thanks again, your help is always appreciated.

Homer…Rob


----------



## Anonymous

We've researched batteries a fair amount for our new MCL motorhome.

For our application, i.e. generally running the batteries about 70% flat and fast charging with generator the best bet overall seems to be AGM gel batteries.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Ben,

I also came across these batteries, but I could not find a price or a distributor, could you be so kind as to help.

I think I remember you got yours from a show, 

Thanks.

Homer....Rob


----------



## 88724

Hi 

Just to Clear something up here the Elecsol are a Flooded Lead acid Battery, the only difference is that the plates are Carbon Fibre.


Ben,

Gel because these are a Sealed battery they are probably the worst battery to use if you wish to charge rapidly. Because of the sealed nature they have to be charged at a lower voltage ergo slower charging. All these Maintenance free batteries reccomend a Max charging voltage of 14.4 v

If charging rapidly is your aim (ie to keep genny use down to a minimum) then normal lead acid is the only choice. For live aboard use the best bet is Proper Deep cycle Batteries not cheap, but long term they will cost you less.


George


----------



## autostratus

VanBitz sell Elecsol batteries and we are thinking of one for our next battery.

http://www.vanbitz.com/products.cfm?cfid=657846&cftoken=54678777&mode=productlist&catID=8

The 20% increase in power for no increase in weight of battery is attractive.

If you are reading this, Eddie have you a view on the after sales service from Ercosol?


----------



## Don_Madge

Gillian,

I've got the Elecsol brochure here and I've been going through it and checking dimensions.

If I remember correctly they are smaller than your average battery. 

I'm hoping to replace my 85 amp batteries with two 100amp Elecsol's.

I live in hope.

Don


----------



## 88724

If you want the Ultimate in Batteries Buy Deep cycle Traction and A good 3-4 Stage Charger. there is no other combination that can beat it. These batteries regularly last 15 Years Plus. 

Plus points for Traction
1. Long life expensive to buy but cheaper than all others when spread over life of the battery.
2. Can be deeply discharged and recover much like the elecsol
3. Can be rapidly Charged at 15 v and equalised at 16v


Next if you want to stick with the weak and poor Charging systems that nearly every pro built motorhome comes with (Ie ZIG, PLUG IN SYSTEMS and split charge relays from the engine) then the Elecsol is the battery, only because it can take this kind of abuse and survive.

Plus points for Elecsol

1. Will outlast ordinary leisure batteries under abusive conditions.
2. will charge fully at lower voltages

Minus point

1. will take longer to charge than a Traction Battery because it must be charged at Below 14.4 V wheereas the Traction can be charged at 15v makes a hell of a difference in charge times.

Here is a quote from the elecsol site showing the reccomended charging regime

First check the electrolyte is just covering the plates (never over fill), if necessary top up using distilled water.   Depending on how flat the battery is, charging will take up to 11 hours using a quality 10 amp charger (based on the EL 90/110). The battery is fully charged when the charging voltage reaches 14.4 volts.

No thats the C10 rate (10% of rated capacity) with a normal lead acid Leisure the reccomended is 20% thats a 20 amp charger and the reccomended charging Voltage is 15v so a standard Lead acid will recharge over twice as quickly.


George


----------



## dodger148

Don, Great minds must think alike, I have seen this done. original battery was an 85ah conventional LA Leisure Battery and he got a 100 ah Elecsol in the same space, not much of an increase I know but it was located under the drivers seat.


----------



## autostratus

Ephesus said:


> Gillian,
> 
> I've got the Elecsol brochure here and I've been going through it and checking dimensions.
> If I remember correctly they are smaller than your average battery.
> I'm hoping to replace my 85 amp batteries with two 100amp Elecsol's.
> 
> Don


If you would post the dimensions, Don I would be grateful.

We have an 85ah battery as supplied and would like to increase our capacity.
I doubt that 2X85ah Ercosols would go into our storage compartment but to have one 110ah Ercosol with the 20% extra power quoted but give us quite an increase.


----------



## Don_Madge

Gillian,

The prices here were "Show Prices" usually a good bit down on the list price..

I've checked their site the dimensions are not readable but there is other info there.


Capacity Dimensions Weight Price

70AH 242x175x190mm 16.5kg £69

100AH 278x175x190mm 19.6kg £85

110AH 353x175x190mm 25.2kg £95

125AH 344x172x235mm 28.5kg £117


I have not bothered with the larger batteries.

When I fitted the two batteries to my Laika we had problems because the terminals were in the wrong place for the wiring on the van.

Don


----------



## autostratus

Ephesus said:


> Gillian,
> 
> The prices here were "Show Prices" usually a good bit down on the list price..
> 
> I've checked their site the dimensions are not readable but there is other info there.
> 
> Capacity Dimensions Weight Price
> 
> 70AH 242x175x190mm 16.5kg £69
> 
> 100AH 278x175x190mm 19.6kg £85
> 
> 110AH 353x175x190mm 25.2kg £95
> 
> 125AH 344x172x235mm 28.5kg £117
> 
> Don


The Ercosol website price for the 80/100 is £84 and for the 90/110 £93
VanBitz price is £87 and £97 respectively which is also the price on the Energy Development Co-operative Limited web-site.

This web-site http://www.energy-solutions.co.uk/elecsoltech.html seems to carry a lot of good information on the Ercosol and batteries generally.


----------



## 89122

Hi I got mine from Brownhills at a good price.
Eddie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> Author Message
> ehmcc Posted: Sat Dec 04, 2004 7:36 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi I got mine from Brownhills at a good price.
> Eddie


Hi Eddie,

Care to share it with us, or is it a secret 

MHS.....Rob


----------



## Anonymous

*Battery costs*

Having spent the last 4 years living on a boat with little or no access to mains power and running electric fridge/freezer, ebispacher heating, computer plus a host of smaller items I have found that the best value for money is a bog standard lead acid auto battery.

I have tried the fancy super duper guaranteed to do everything type and found them to be expensive cons

I believe the real problem people have is not with the battery but their charging and monitoring systems. Too many M/H´s are fitted with inadequate battery monitoring equipment, flashing lights are complete waste of time, what is needed is a digital read out to at least one decimal point. And then NEVER, I repeat NEVER let the battery go under 11.9 volts to be sure of this I never let mine go under 12.0.

The second thing is to use a charger that charges in stages and charges to 100% and not 70 or 80% as does the standard auto alternator fitted with a machine sensing voltage regulator.

3 years ago I bought 2 x 100-amp auto cheap batteries in Spain for 45 euros each, they are still going now and will probably do another 12 months and remember these batteries where being cycled every 2 or 3 days.

The charging system I use is: - 2 X 50 watt solar panels, 70 amp alternator fitted with a Adverc controller and a Aerogen6 wind generator but you can discount the wind generator as it never done much work in the Med.

Doug.


----------



## 89122

Hi Rob {MHS} I got the Elecsol 100 for £73.79
Eddie


----------



## RobMD

What I find of interest is the physical size of the Elecrosol Batteries.
Like many, mine is fitted under the drivers seat so space is at a premium.
Im looking to upgrade my 85Ah batt. to a 110Ah if it will fit.

If I can get a standard Leisure batt. O.K. If not I'll just have to pay up and look big


----------



## Don_Madge

Rob,

Like you my two 85 AH batteries are under the cab seats, I've got no chance of getting at them without help. Removing the seats complete with the swivel bases is a hell of a job.

I've done some investigating and a bit of measuring and the 100AH Elecsol will go under the seat with no problems. I think the 110AH might just squeeze in but it will be a tight fit. I think I will settle for the 100's and hopefully pick them up at the Peterborough Show at a reasonable price.

That's the easy bit, the problem is then finding somebody to install them.

Don


----------



## RobMD

Don,

All being well, I'll be going to the Shepton Mallett show in Jan., so will be looking out for a reasonable deal there!


----------



## Don_Madge

Rob, 

It will be interesting to see how you make out. 

We are in OZ until mid April so it will have to be Peterborough for us.

Don


----------



## 111808

*re:elecsol 100*

please could somebody help, i have recently bought a elecsol 100 battery from a friend of mine, and upon recieving the battery i dont seem to have the plastic breather/venting plug, could somebody help me with locating said item.

cheers mark


----------



## mrbluesky

hi 
we had a replacement elecsol battery under warranty from chelston 
i did not have to go direct to elecsol chelston were great
problem was that the new battery was still 110 amp but was physically a higher battery so beware if it is going under your seat the dimensions are not as stated on the website
cheers
drew


----------

